# Advice on a Nikon purchase...please



## bobdrozen (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a Nikon F4 with a MB21,data back..and a Nikon
35-105 3.5/4.5 in EC+ condition.
The seller wants $525.00 is that out of line...? I already have a D90 digital but want a high quality 35mm and i have heard the F4 is a great camera.ANY advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 20, 2010)

That sound pretty high to me.  About $75 over full retail with KEH.com's return policy.

Around $200-250 over ebay.


----------



## diser (Jul 21, 2010)

Agree, too high unless camera and data-back are in a mint condition.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 21, 2010)

Even mint that is too high, unless it's unused in-box (which is what mint is supposed to mean).

I wouldn't go a penny over $325 for that setup, and after i bought it I'd buy a regular back on ebay and sell the data back.

One thing to look out for on an f4, is the condition of the viewfinder screens. They tend to be prone to bleeding out. I have one I'm going to sell that has very bad LCD bleed, but you can still make out all the important info quite easily; however, I wouldn't expect to get much more then $130 for the camera in this condition.


----------



## bobdrozen (Jul 24, 2010)

I passed...he showed up and the pentaprizm was cracked on the top.I had been searching around and found his price about 150 over what it should have been.When i told him no thanks he did seem surprised,just shrugged his shoulders and said you cant blame a guy for trying.

Oh yes you can


----------



## Idahophoto (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL I agree.


----------

